# Do you HAVE to milk a holstein?



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I may just be getting a female sept. '06 holstein calf in trade for 5 of my goats... But I already have trouble keeping up with my two alpine's milk supply and don't really think I need another milking animal, especially if they give several gallons per DAY. 

Is there any way I could get away with not milking her? I'll leave the calf on, but will she overproduce and hurt her udder? 

I'm just familiar with goats, so... 

Do people allow you to bring your cow over for breeding? I'm totally unfamiliar with all this... We don't even have a stock trailer, so I don't know how we'd be able to do that. My dad told me to just put it on a leash and walk it.  

anywho, if there's not a way to NOT milk it, my barn has a complete milking set up for cows. But I'd end up dumping the gallons and gallons made every day. Or I could just pay an xtra 100.00 for a mini horse stud colt. :shrug:


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Keep your goats.
If you can't use the milk and you know nothing about the animal don't get it.

Cows cost a lot to keep per year. If you are using it for having a calf and that's it.you're probably gonna be unhappy with a Holstein. 
As far as putting her on a leash...only if she's used to it. If you try it, make sure you're using a halter, not a collar for better control.
And a lot of places won't let you bring your animal on their property....bio security. Have to look at AI, then you need a good stall to hold her while the job is done.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Just send that Holstein down our way! We'll take care of milking it...you really don't need it anyway!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

sammyd said:


> Keep your goats.
> If you can't use the milk and you know nothing about the animal don't get it.
> 
> Cows cost a lot to keep per year. If you are using it for having a calf and that's it.you're probably gonna be unhappy with a Holstein.
> ...


Well, I don't want to keep the goats, lol, thats why they were offered up for sale, hehe. We were planning on getting some meat calves next year anywho. This wouldn't be HUGE jump for us. I origionally thought that the calf was a male, and I was thinking freezer meat. I have a wonderful vet to work with and a couple good resources to learn from, including this forum. 
And as for the leash thing, that was my father's attempt at a joke. 
I understand bio security, and that's more or less why I asked... didn't know if it was the same for the cow world. You're right though, a Holstein probably isn't what I'm looking for. I had long since decided that if I were to get a dairy breed, it would be a jersey. Maybe someday...  I think at this point the best thing for me to do would be either get her and resell, or to just get the colt.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Hah! The cow had a twin brother, so it's sterile (isn't it called a freemartin or something?) so about the only option for it is butcher! She's a pretty big girl, too... Now I just have to make a decision between horse and cow.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Small chance she could be fertile, not all heifers born with a bull are sterile. The chance is VERY low, but some do go on to breed.


The only way to not milk a holstein, is to not calve it in. Jerseys seem more flexible to dry off quickly, holsteins won't be as forgiving. Of course it depends on the holstein, some dont milk well at all, and could dry off quick. Others milk heavy. I did dry off a Jerseyxholstein that was in for 5 months or so. She didn't milk well, so she was easy. When you stick some on a once a day program, it drops them off nicely. If they aren't milking heavy you can. Ideally any that are giving say 50lbs max, you could do that. Those who are giving 60+lbs a day, it would be a bad idea. At 50lbs you have flexability, some simply have a cap.


Jeff


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

i was wondering how you trade 5 goats for a heifer.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

If it's a twin you might have a free martin, guy next door raises holstein beefers and bought one in a bunch of calves....at 16 months she dropped a dandy little bull calf herself.
Get the male, band him and raise some beef.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Well it's a sept '06 heifer, wouldn't she know by now if it was sterile? 



> i was wondering how you trade 5 goats for a heifer.


She said if she were to take it to the auction barn she'd get 500.00 for it. And believe it or not, goats do have value.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes and no, depends if she is cycling. Some wont cycle till 12 months of age. There is a way to check, and I beleive the depth of the vagina has to be checked. Generally free martins dont have much to speak of, look fine outside, but different story in there.


It's worth checking, what if she isn't?



Jeff


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

If I do decide to get the heifer, I'll have to find out if she is sterile. If she isn't, I'll just have to resell her though.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

just because she is not sterile you do not have to breed her you can raise her for meat. I think it is a good trade- When they are not used to being on lead- I tye them for a few wks. handle them alot. give treats. they can calm down. If you decide she can be bred- leave the calf on her-
I have goats anyone want to trade for cows. smile--
Liz in NY


----------

